
Why Bitcoin May Be More Disruptive than the Internet - vinchuco
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJljgM6TSu8
======
a3voices
It won't be more disruptive than the Internet, or at least it's highly
unlikely. But it could be more disruptive than Facebook.

